

Apple Watch? Whatever.Reviewing the Timex Datalink, the World’s First Smartwatch - credo
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/reviewing-worlds-first-smartwatch-timex-datalink/

======
daggerhashimoto
god i hate apple

